# Austin Stevens - Cobra Snake Bite



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Thought id post this, been going round the reptile sites recently... Austin Stevens getting his just deserts 

Video Here


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

lol yeah i saw the show. it was gonna happen to him sooner or later


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Well ive got to say about that is "What a twat" that guy just doesnt learn does he, he gets tagged then not long after hes back out trying to get more photos :roll: :shock: jerk


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

All that for some pictures and before he got bitten he just looked like he was agrgivating the snake more than anything so its about time the snake took revenge lol


----------



## VMatt (May 16, 2005)

Cheers for the link t-bo, great viewing and I hadn't seen that one yet :shock:


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

PennyTreeBoa said:


> Well ive got to say about that is "What a twat" that guy just doesnt learn does he, he gets tagged then not long after hes back out trying to get more photos :roll: :shock: jerk


I with you on that one. He asked for that completly. Then... he had some kind of vendetta against the Cobra!!! Not the Cobra's fault. He's happy as he is and doesn't want to have to waste it's venom on some knob-jockey with a hardon for adrenaline pumping danger.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Just to see the way that twat was grabbing the Cobra by the tail just so he could get some pics, no wonder it wasnt happy, hes lucky it was just a scratch he got and wasnt venom in his blood :shock: 

STUPID STUPID MAN :evil:


----------

